# worst ship ever mv oakmore



## billelliot (Sep 8, 2007)

night mare one trip never had an engine governor well it was there but never worked crossing the pond our engine control was a piece of string onto the throttle when the revs started to go up u hauled the throttle back fast and when the revs dropped u let the control go up and fast .that was the prop coming out of the water and dropping back in. Break downs were on a daily scale switch board fires piston failures generator failures salt water cooled main engine and generators. Remember the 2nd engineer took full charge charge of overhauling a crossley 2stroke generator well that lead to a switch board fire and a total write off of the complete generator. The governor was in the crankcase and he did not connect it up when the engine started it took off in a big way. A ship with a bath yes it did have a bath .


----------

